# Gamescom 2014 - Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten



## kladde (30. Juni 2014)

*Gamescom 2014 - Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten*

Ich weiß, wir sind mit buchen spät dran, fast alles ausgebucht aber gibt's nicht ein paar Alternativen zu Hotels/Hostels á la couchsurfing oder bed&breakfast? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen/Tipps aus den Vorjahren?


----------



## xeomueller (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gamescom 2014 - Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten*

Hi kladde,

gibt doch noch camescamp, private Appartments als letzte Möglichkeiten. Hier gibts ne kleine Übersicht zum abgrasen: http://gc-blog.eu/gamescom/übernachtungen


----------



## kladde (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gamescom 2014 - Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten*

Cool, danke für den Link! Sieht so aus, als ob mit airbnb noch ein paar Möglichkeiten vorhanden sind.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gamescom 2014 - Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten*

Da würde mir jezt auch nur vorerst die Gamescomcamp einfallen, sonst würde ich etliche Fragen die in Köln wohnen und auch zur Gamescom gehen.


----------



## BlackNeo (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gamescom 2014 - Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten*

Gamescom-Camp ist aber echt die letzte Alternative, 35€ pro Nacht für nen Zeltplatz sind Wucher.

Auch wenn die Leute da ganz cool sind. Waren 2012 nach der GC erst kurz im Zimmer in der JH, Getränke eingepackt und dann mal ins GC-Camp geschaut und mit denen da bis 4 morgens gefeiert xD


----------



## Trieb01 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gamescom 2014 - Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten*

Einfach mal im Auto übernachten !


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gamescom 2014 - Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten*

Ansonsten kann man sich im Umkreis von Köln umsehen, deine Eintrittskarte ist ja gleichzeitig Fahrausweis im VRS und VRR, also könntest du zum Beispiel in Bonn auch mal schauen.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gamescom 2014 - Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten*



Trieb01 schrieb:


> Einfach mal im Auto übernachten !


 
Ja würde ich auch vorschlagen, spart ja auch vorallem Kosten.


----------

